

What Do Officers in the US Cyber Command Do on a Day-to-Day Basis? - pscsbs
http://www.quora.com/What-do-officers-in-the-US-Cyber-Command-do-on-a-day-to-day-basis

======
jackweirdy
Add ?share=1 to the end of that URL so you can see the answer without signing
up

